# can rats fart?



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

okay no seriously, i can't remember what i've read or heard. anywho i hope they can cuz twice now picasso crawls into my lap or comes very close to my face and for a split second i smell a real ripper and i hope it's not me and i don't know it, LOL. it honestly can't be anyone else, i swear. so is my sweet little girl rippin on me or maybe she has poop stuck to her tail? lol what a ridiculous question.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, since they cannot burp I'd assume anything gaseous that they ingest would have to come out the other end... but I don't think my boys have ever 'cut the cheese' in my presence, so to say. :lol:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I would think so also. My girl has never done so with me either, but my rabbit does so daily. And oh my goodness does it stink! lol.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Haha thats a strange question but yer id expect so all animals do except fish unless they do haha thats funny lostbutnotforgot lol made me chuckle


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, then can and do pass the gas.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine have. *Holds nose* LOL :lol:


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh so that would mean that they cant really explode :lol:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

no, not technically, but i know that some animals do one or the other, and some don't do either so yes, certain foods really can be bad for them.

and rabbits and rats have such different digestive systems i don't think you can compare them. rabbits are strictly herbivores (at least i thought so) and rats are omnivorous...


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought rats couldn't fart.. :roll: 
Well, that's what I read about it on Dutch forums.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

They cannot burp or vomit... I don't know about fart.


----------

